# Please Help! My Red Belly Is About To Die!



## iTzBeen23 (Jan 14, 2010)

For The Past Week Or So My Red Belly Been Getting These White Spots And The Eyes are Completely Covered In White....
It swims on it's side at the top of the tanks of just swims straight into the gravel like its trying to dig a hole

I Have 2 other red bellys the same size and they look healthy so i dont know whats the problem.

look like it has a day or 2 left of life..........what should i do?!

i have a 55 gallon running a aquaclear 70 and a marineland magnum canister filter


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like a bad case of ick. The "digging" is the fish trying to scrape off the ick. Ick is a parasite and you can treat it a few different ways. Temperature(cheap and effective but the most dangerous and stressful method), salt(same deal you have to be careful w/ the salt amounts), or chems from the fish store.You have to break the parasite's life cycle to kill it off but your fish should pull through if you act fast. Google how to treat ick I don't have time to do it from my phone right now or spell it all out. I am not an expert but have successfully treated ich by raising temperature. Google it and be exact in your methods they should be ok.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php
This should help. I had an ich outbreak in one of my community tanks a few years ago and I used the heat treatment method on this page.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

It looks more like a fungal infection to me. I have never seen Ich cloud up eyes before. I would treat with Melafix and Pimafix together, fast.

Fingers crossed he pulls through.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah you're right it definitely could be a fungus as well. Can you post some better pics?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I agree with fungus being the cause. If it was ick, they would all have it by now. Get some meds to treat the fungus fast or you might lose that fish. It probably got the fungus from an injury.

good luck,
Blue


----------



## iTzBeen23 (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for the help.....my fish died =/ but i see another one getting white on the eye

i think i need another heater so im on my way to petco now.......should i get fungus meds or for ick? not sure if its the same


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, it's not ich... it's either a fungus or simply that your water conditions are so horrible that it's affecting the fish's skin and eyes.
(I'm actually thinking it's the latter...)

Have you cycled your tank?
What are your parameters?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, it's not ich... it's either a fungus or simply that your water conditions are so horrible that it's affecting the fish's skin and eyes.
> (I'm actually thinking it's the latter...)
> 
> Have you cycled your tank?
> What are your parameters?


x2


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Since this is starting to affect another fish. I would do a 50% water change right away. How often do you change the water in the tank and how much?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yeah, and let's get some parameters posted asap.


----------

